# Mites on frogs?



## Saletscher (Jun 18, 2018)

Can mites live on frogs? If so what can I use to get the mites off the frogs? Had flies escape from my tank that had mites and got bit myself and want to make sure they’re off the frogs too. Thanks


----------



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

I've not heard of mites on frogs. What kind of mites were on the flies? Were they grain mites from fruitfly cultures? I know that those mites are harmless.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Within the acarine parasites, we can divide up the ectoparasites into two groups, the vertebrate feeders and the invertebrate feeders. If you have mite parasites on your flies, they aren't going to bite either you or your frogs. Most acarine parasites tend to be specialists that focus on an exclusive group of hosts, so even if you had mites feeding on your frogs it would be unlikely that they would then feed on you.


----------

